

Ask HN: Fairly Hotel/B&B on bay area - fmeyer

I'm going to spend about one week on bay area in september. as I can see there's many HN's who live there, could someone give me good/not-so expensive hotel suggestions.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
pg
<http://airbnb.com>

~~~
fmeyer
Amazing, thanks PG

------
drallison
Where will you be? San Francisco, San Jose, Marin, East Bay, Fremont, or the
mid-Peninsula. It makes a big difference. And what sort of amenities do you
require?

------
NonEUCitizen
<http://hotels.homesteadhotels.com/>

they have locations in san carlos and mountain view.

------
jason_slack
where in the bay area? It is pretty large!

I am in San Jose.

